# mollies and cory catfish question



## smit3183 (Sep 11, 2011)

I know mollies need salt and have been told by some that cories can tolerate some salt and by others that they can't tolerate any. I would like to have both in my 55g. Would 1 teaspoon of salt be safe for the cories and enough for the mollies


----------



## Limeylemon (May 6, 2011)

I have mollies plattys guppies corys glass catfish gouramis and several other types of fish in a tank which is ever so slightly brackish, barely any salt. They can live in freshwater completely fine.
Make sure if your using salt, you use the aquarium salt, and follow the instructions to the letter, i always use less than stated if i was to use it, and i only use it to help with medication.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would not use salt in freshwater aquaria. While mollies do occur in brackish water naturally, for some anyway, they can be healthy in fresh. And if soft water fish are included, salt should never be added to the aquarium (except as a treatment, but even then there are some fish for which this is not the best of treatments).

As you specifically mentioned corys, they are very sensitive to salt. Most of them occur in very soft water with no mineral content at all. The species that are found in coastal streams, such as Corydoras aeneus, are never found in any areas where there is a tidal influx of salt water. They avoid such areas completely. Which tells us that they don't like it.

I've written in previous threads on the specific detrimental effects of salt to fish and plants and won't repeat, but can if asked.

Byron.


----------



## smit3183 (Sep 11, 2011)

*Salt in aquarium...*

so your telling me mollies need "NO" salt added and will do just fine without it?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

smit3183 said:


> so your telling me mollies need "NO" salt added and will do just fine without it?


Yes.

They do need medium hard (or harder) water, however. I think this is sometimes where the confusion sets in. Mineral salts (especially calcium and magnesium) that make the tap water hard are different from what we think of as common "salt" which is sodium (table salt, marine salt, aquarium salt). Mollies, and indeed all livebearers, must have medium hard water.


----------



## smit3183 (Sep 11, 2011)

*ok..*

thanks Byron.this should be no problem as my water is quite hard with a ph leve of between 8.0-8.4


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

smit3183 said:


> thanks Byron.this should be no problem as my water is quite hard with a ph leve of between 8.0-8.4


That's fine.


----------

